# March 2009 Doggie Picture of the Month!



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

Congratulations, Marcy !! Love those photos


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

LOVE it....... Congratulations !!


----------



## Tailer'sFolks (Feb 27, 2007)

I just Love Abby's tongue!! Just Perfect, Glad You Won!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Love that tongue picture. Congrats to Abbydabbydo


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Congrats, Abby is just too cute in those pics!


----------



## Hudson (May 18, 2005)

Great shot,Congratulations very patriotic!


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Awesome picture- and a patient sweetheart of a golden playing dress up.


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

Thanks everyone! I just saw this, this very moment! Abby says thank you very much!


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

*Abby has one more very important announcement*

At her vet visit last week she has achieved the breed standard for females for weight! 55.1 pounds! She stayed on the scales an extra long time as the digital readout moved up! She so wants to be a Golden!


----------



## Scarletts_Daddy (Sep 4, 2008)

Awesome picture! She just needed a pitcher of Green Doggie beer in the picture. I flipped when I saw they actualy made doggy beer.


----------



## KodyBear (Dec 2, 2008)

congratulations! Super-duper cute picture!!


----------



## Volpe (Feb 1, 2009)

Congrats! Too cute. =]


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Will someone be taking over the Doggie Picture of the Month now?


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

WHAT??? Is Vern no longer a mod...his name is green now?????????


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

Congrat's Marcy. Great Pic, too funny! I just now realized Vern's no longer a Mod...=O...maybe he can weigh in on the meaty discussions now!=) I hope this doesn't mean Vern won't be around as often. =(


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

What happened to Vern ?? Is he okay?


----------

